# Help with a pork butt smell and taste



## garyt (Nov 13, 2009)

I have done many many butts, but these two were cryo packed, bought on the same day from the same store and frozen for about 4 months. When I opened them up I noticed a difference in the smell of them, one was stronger smelling then the other one. Smoked them both and pulled them, one had a stronger taste. (still keeping them in separate bowls)The one with the different taste and smell had a much darker red color and just may mean the animal was older. What do you think?

Thanks for the input
Gary


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 13, 2009)

Were they "processed" with that secret "solution"? Could be part of the issue. Just guessing that as they rolled down the assembly line and the "auto injectors" hit them, maybe one got a little more juice than the other.

One could've been a couple of days or weeks older too.

Now change your avatar back.  I only know you as Al Bundy


----------



## garyt (Nov 13, 2009)

Probably, they were from a chain store, Triggs if you have ever heard of it. Just seemed to have a odd musky smell. Probably wouldn't have noticed it if I hadn't gone out of my way to smell them.


----------



## ronp (Nov 13, 2009)

I have heard of Triggs, where are you?

Were the sell, use dates different?


----------



## garyt (Nov 13, 2009)

Wausau WI. don't know the dates packages in the dump already. Remember Ted Thomas is my cousin????


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 13, 2009)

Coming from two different animals they can have two entirely different profiles; depends on the breed, the fattening, what grain is used, it's natural hormones (could have higher testosterone levels than a 'normal' sow), etc. etc.  Pork has a wide margin of variance; from lean to fat, from light pink to dark maroon, from sweet to sour smell, (boars are really strong smelling!  Almost vile sometimes!), etc. etc.


----------



## ronp (Nov 13, 2009)

I guess I forgot. We had a Triggs in Minocqua. 

It is possible you had 2 different dates, and also if they were cryovacked it also posssible one lost the seal.


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 13, 2009)

I always forget about the male/female thing with pork.  That should be something they put on the label.


----------



## travcoman45 (Nov 13, 2009)

Cryo butts have a smell to em when ya open em up, from gassin off in a sealed bag, but a good rinse an rest an that smell should go away.  If it don't an it smells unpleasant, it goes back ta the meat manager, he don't wan't me mad at em, I buy way to much from him.  It should smell like nothin but smoked butt after yer done, anythin else an it's got a problem.


----------



## nick620 (Nov 14, 2009)

I went against my bettter judgement yesterday and purchased a butt at Wal-Mart. I got off work late yesterday and decided to have a get-toghether this afternoon with some pulled pork sammies. I live in a small town and it would be too late to get a butt locally so I picked up one from WM on my way out of the city. I got home and put it in the fridge and then this morn at 6am I set it on the counter and went and fired the smoker. Came back inside to rub the butt (let comments begin!) and when I cut open the bag the rotton egg sulpher odor that came out made me gag. It was so bad it run my gf out of the kitchen. It was beyong unpleasant and more like putrid. The exp date still had 6 days left and the meat was a normal pink and looked good. Some coyotes outside town will now be enjoying that piece of meat .


----------



## ronp (Nov 14, 2009)

That is somewhat a common occurance with Cryovac. Not saying it is good, but does happen. A good wash and let it air out may be the answer to get rid of the gas inside it. Was the seal broken?


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 14, 2009)

I have noticed the smell of cryovaced meat in the past and have learned at the gathering at jerrys that it was from the packaging of the meat at the plant. As far as the color you have heard mamy reasonings why from alot of these other members here.


----------

